# [Risolto] tint2 BAT1 battery support

## marinz

Ciao a tutti

ho un problema con tint2: non mi visualizza lo stato della batteria.

Chiudendolo e riaprendolo, mi dice che è stato compilato senza il supporto per la batteria:

```

[marinz] tint2 &

[1] 8851

[marinz] tint2 is build without battery support

real transparency off.... depth: 24

tint2 : nb monitor 1, nb monitor used 1, nb desktop 2

```

ho controllato l'ebuild, e il supporto però mi sembra abilitato:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat tint2-0.9.ebuild 
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation
> ...

 

Premetto comunque che è solo il terzo giorno che smanetto dietro a Gentoo, quindi abbiate pazienza se la questione magari è da niubbi e risolvibile facilmente  :Smile: 

Gentoo l'ho messa in dual boot con Arch Linux (che uso da 4 anni), sono riuscito a configurare tutto quanto sul mio aspire one: wireless con wicd, X11 hotplugging (con evdev), policy di hal, yacpi, openbox con i suoi tools, mi manca solo questa cosa dell'applet della batteria e poi ho tutto funzionante  :Very Happy: 

----------

## k01

controlla con

```
emerge -vp tint2
```

che la use flag battery sia attiva, altrimenti la puoi inserire nel tuo make.conf o aggiungere la riga

```
x11-misc/tint2 battery
```

al tuo /etc/portage/package.use (se non esiste puoi crearlo tu)

----------

## marinz

perfetto   :Very Happy: 

era semplicemente disattivata, grazie

Edit: una cosa, ho preferito editare il package.use perchè da quel che ho capito battery è una flag specifica di quel pacchetto e non è globale (non c'è in /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc)

----------

## ago

 *marinz wrote:*   

> Edit: una cosa, ho preferito editare il package.use perchè da quel che ho capito battery è una flag specifica di quel pacchetto e non è globale (non c'è in /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc)

 

Diciamo che le use che metti in make.conf vengono abilitate o meno per tutti i pacchetti che hai installati e che installerai, quindi se avessi avuto altri pacchetti con la use battery, sarebbe stata abilitata...tutto qui  :Smile: 

P.S. Benvenuto  :Smile: 

----------

